# Sepang Blue TTRS: to Aluminum Pack or not?



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking for people who have seen sepeng with and or without the aluminum package... finding some pics of the front make the car look a bit messy, maybe a thinner line of aluminum trim on the frot but again I think pics of the ttrs can be very misleading so looking for first hand impressions of real cars people have seen

cheers


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

IMHO: Ti>Au


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

You already know my opinion 

Without the Aluminum, the car looks like a TT. With the Aluminum, the car looks like an RS.

The ****ty thing is that we can't order the Ti wheels with the Al package. But wheels are an easy fix. IMO, Sepang is a pretty dark color and it needs the Al package to brighten it up. Without the Al, it simply doesn't look exciting or special. It looks like a plain old TT...

But my choice of red, silver and black is not everyone's cup of tea, so I expect to be ignored 

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*possibly controversial/radical idea....*

so... we all know the standard black grill with silver aluminum trim:











This is the starting point with the car



and we know the RS5 Aluminum grill:












How about something in the middle?

Essentially, I'm thinking of getting the best body shop in town ( one that specializes in Audi BMW and Merc, that the dealerships use) to custom paint the grill and bottom splitter a color that looks like the titanium wheels, maybe with a few grains of sparkle in it

something that would tie together the titanium wheels with something just a bit darker than the Aluminum Package and with some silver flecks to make it pop a bit.

Will do some research and try to find the colour I am looking for... I thinking of a charcoal/gunmetal with silver flakes. 

this is a ROUGH example that's not quite subtle enough but closest I could find for now:










something in the middle between this upper one and the following lower one perhaps...











here's a coating they call charcoal a titanium like finish with fleck of silver:

http://www.powderbuythepound.com/AUTO_CHARCOAL_METALLIC.html

essentially trying to tie in the aluminum pack with the titanium pack in a way that makes it special but still coordinated.....


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

something like this , a charcoal depth with a a shine gloss top?











i included another pic, but I think the first one is a bit more what I'm talking about


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*of course, there is an obvious colour I could use to match to:*


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

That's a cool idea, but I think it would look best on a lighter color like Suzuka or Ibis. And I actually like how the Aluminum matches the color of the machined portion of the Ti wheels. Obviously the textures don't match, but they do look great together. 

As always, it depends on what you want from a car. Loud and flashy or understated and mature. I think your idea would look really good if you're looking for a mature aesthetic. But I prefer the contrast of colors and textures. The tone of the Sepang vs. the tone of Daytona or "Titanium" are too similar for me. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I ordered the alum pack on my Sepang sight unseen based on what I had seen on other Audi models with it. Like Jeremy, I think it sets the car apart as something special and not just a run of the mill TT. Aesthetically to me, it also ties in with the aluminum mirrors and the standard silver wheels. I have seen a Sepang with ti package in person, and it just looks too dark to me. Get what you want, the cars are still rare enough that you won't see yourself coming and going no matter what you choose.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

anymore pic s there mtbscott?



I really like the titanium look wheels ur I may just get a powder coat of the colors I have spoke about and keep the silver outside trim to match the aluminum.... might do the grill to tie in the wheels , maybe the side mirrors as well... again, so that I can make the car come together 

the color I'm looking it is a it deeper than the titanium finish; a little darker but with flecks of silver to tie it into the aluminum trim and make it pop


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Front view


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

rear view:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

*Aluminum!!*

That's how I ordered mine. The car looks so hot. Can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

quattive said:


> IMHO: Ti>Au


+1

The aluminum trim looks kinda aftermarket cheap looking IMO.

The body color and black grille surround/exhaust tips/etc. makes the car classier and meaner to me...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> +1
> 
> The aluminum trim looks kinda aftermarket cheap looking IMO.
> 
> The body color and black grille surround/exhaust tips/etc. makes the car classier and meaner to me...


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Although I voted for the contrast, I think either look awesome ! :beer:


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

I think the AL bits and pieces against the blue looks sporty.

I like it, but that's not to say I don't the body colored alternative.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

i didnt vote since it would be tough choice for me lol. 

i love both looks. wth the AL pack, it stands out more but at the same time Sepang also looks good with black grill and black (or darker) wheels to give it a more menacing look.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Photo shop request:*

hi guys, 

Looking for a bit of help from those of you with photoshop skills:

Wondering what this beast would look like if we put a thin aluminum trim around the main centre grill ( a la standard TTRS) and paint the 6 black side blades (3x on each side of the lower side grills) SILVER /Aluminum while retaining the black mesh behind them.

The second would be changing the colour of the main glossy black grill to aluminum/gunmetal ( a la RS5)

nothing too fancy just quick n dirty 

and if your feeling really generous, how bout aluminum gunmetal grill AND aluminum gunmetal mesh on side intakes BEHIND the glossy black set of blades :beer:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Willing to $$$ compensate for those who do can spend some time doing a good job of these pics.*

found a pic that might prove useful...

http://media.caranddriver.com/images/media/51/2011-audi-rs5-inline2-429-photo-427225-s-original.jpg


----------

